# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Dara harabeleri (nusaybin, mardin)

## gokhan

Dara Harabeleri (Nusaybin, Mardin)

Dara Harabeleri, Mardinin güneydoğusunda, Nusaybine 30 kilometre uzaklıkta, Mardin-Nusaybin karayolu üzerindeki Oğuz Köyündedir. Burası, eski Mezopotamya bölgesinin en ünlü kentidir. [1] Bu kent, bugün orta büyüklükte bir belde / köy yerleşmesi haline gelmiştir. [2] Dara Kent Kalıntıları, kayalar içinde oyulmuş çevresi 8-10 kilometreyi bulan geniş bir alana yayılmıştır. Buralarda mağara evler vardır. Kalıntılardan çıkan taşların kentin diğer bölümünde kullanıldığı görülmektedir. Mağaraların doğusunda yer alan kaya mezarları Kuruçayla sınırlanmaktadır.

Asıl kent çevresi 4 kilometre surla korunmuştur. Güney ve kuzeye açılan iki kapısı vardır. İçkale kentin kuzeyinde ve 50 metre yüksekliğindeki tepenin üst düzlüğüne kurulmuştur. Kent kalıntıları içinde kilise, saray, çarşı ve depoları, zindan, tophane ve su bendi, hâlen görülebilmektedir.

Köyün kuzeyinde, güneye doğru inen kayalar oyularak, görkemli bir su bendi yapılmıştır. Bugün de bentten su akmaktadır. Doğal etkiler sonucu zaman zaman yörede pek çok kültür varlığı gün ışığına çıkmaktadır.

Ayrıca köyün etrafında kayalara oyulmuş 6-7 kadar mağara eve rastlanır. Bunların tarihi, Geç Roma (Erken Bizans) dönemine kadar gider.[3]

Dara kent kalıntıları, kayalar içinde oyulmuş çevresi 8-10 kilometreyi bulan geniş bir alana yayılmıştır. Buralarda mağara evler vardır.

Bölgede Hasankeyften sonra oldukça ilgi gören Dara Harabeleri, Tarih ve Kültür Turizmi açısından büyük önem taşıyor. Antik kent Hasankeyfi ziyaret eden yerli ve yabancı turistlerin ikinci gezi tercihi olan Dara Harabeleri, her geçen gün daha fazla tanınıyor. Hasankeyf, Dara ve Erzen Saklı Kent gibi yerleşim birimleri bölgenin turizm potansiyeline büyük katkılar sağlayacak.

Mardinin Nusaybin yolu üzerinde bulunan 5. yüzyıla ait tarihi Dara Harabelerinde bulunan Babil ve Pers Krallıklarına ait çok sayıda tarihi mezarlar gün yüzüne çıkartıldı. 4 ay içinde dara harabelerini yaklaşık 100 bin yerli yabancı turist ziyaret ettiği belirtildi. 1986 yılından beri Darada kazı çalışmalarını yürüten Prof. Dr. Metin Ahunbay ve ekibi tarafından geçtiğimiz yıl ortaya çıkartılan antik çağa ait 7 bin yıllık tarihi mozaikleri görmek için bölgeye çok sayıda yerli yabancı turist akın ediyor. [4]

Dara Harabeleri, Nusaybin

Tarihçe

Dara Harabeleri, Tarihimize Dara kalesi olarak geçmiştir. Mezopotamyanın Efesi kabul edilen bu kent, M.Ö.530-M.Ö.570te İran hükümdarı ünlü Darayuvaşi (Darxis) tarafından (parsedia / dinlence olarak) kurulmuş, çeşitli dönemlerde (miladın ilk asırlarına kadar) İranlılarla Romalılar arasında el değiştirmiştir.[6] VII yy. sonlarına doğru Emevilerin daha sonra Abbasilerin eline geçen şehir [4], daha sonraki Yüzyıllarda yerel beylikler tarafından yönetilmiş ve 15-16.y.y da Osmanlıların eline geçmiştir. Harabelere ve kalıntılar arasında ara sıra bulunan paralara(daryaka) bakılacak olursa zengin bir şehir olduğu kolaylıkla anlaşılmaktadır. Şehrin kurucusu Daraxis tarafından yaptırılan muhteşem yeraltı yerleşim birimi sonradan zindan olarak kullanılmış, bugünde bütün heybeti ile ayakta durmaktadır.Konuşma dili olarak (Hz.İsanın ana dili olan) Aramice kullanılmış,İnanç olarak da adına ateş kuleleri yapılan Ahura Mazdaya inanırlardı.Şehir oyulmuş kent kalıntıları,su sarnıçları,su kanalları, mahsarası hala çok iyi görülmektedir. Şehrin surları ve burçlarını anlatacak olursak:

1- Asıl Şehir: Çevresi 4 kilometrelik surlarla çevrilmiştir. Biri kuzeye diğeri güneye açılan iki tane kapısı vardır. Şehri çevreleyen sur, kuzey kapısının doğu ucundan başlayarak Zellace mevkiini takiben çayın üstünden hendek yerini mağaraları içine alarak tophaneye iner, buradan Bertevil Sarayının yanında güneye açılan kapı ile birleşir. Güney kapısının batı ucundan başlayan sur, Mahsarayı (Eski Mezarlık) içine alarak kesik kayanın üzerinden Hakni mevkiine çıkar. Su sarnıçlarının yanından Yunus ziyaretini ve İç Kaleyi de içine alıp Kale Camisinin doğusunda birleşerek şehri çevreleyen suru oluşturur. Şehir harabeleri içindeki eski kalıntılardan kilise, saray, cami, çarşı, ev, köprü ve su sarnıçları hala mevcudiyetlerini muhafaza etmektedir.[2]

2- İç Kale: Şehrin kuzeyinde 50 metre yüksekliğindeki tepenin üst düzlüğünde kurulmuştur. Bugün tepenin üzerinde köylülerin yaptırdığı ve içinde yaşadıkları evler mevcuttur.[2]

Bu antik yerleşim yeri, Büyük İskenderle Daranın savaşına da sahne olmuştur. Kalıntılar arasındaki büyük kesme taşlar ve bulunan sikkelere bakılacak olursa Daranın geçmişte büyük ve görkemli yapılara ve zengin hazinelere sahip olduğu söylenebilir.[4]

Dara Harabeleri, Mardin

Mezopotamyanın İlk Barajı

Antik kent, Doğu Romanın diğer deyişle Bizansın, Güneydoğu metropolü Nisibisten (bugün Nusaybin) sonra ikinci önemli sınır kenti olarak biliniyor. Kaynaklara göre ticaretin kalbi İpek Yolu, kentin içinden geçiyordu. Bu transit ticaret merkezi, bir dönem piskoposluk merkezi de olmuş ancak sürekli devam eden akınlar sonrasında sönüp gitmişti.

Bilgilendirme tabelaları Daranın Mezopotamyanın ilk barajının ve sulama kanallarının kurulduğu kent olduğunu yazıyordu. Bugün şaşırtıcı nizamıyla dikkat çeken kanallara ait izler yerli yerindeydi. Su sarnıçları, su depoları, bir su medeniyetine işaret ediyordu. Suyun akışını, oranını ya da bekletilmesini kontrol edebilen bir sistemin kalıntıları olan havuzlu salonu ve hendeği ile beraber

Oyma kaya evler, tavanlarındaki süslemeleri, duvarlarına işlenmiş Meryem, İsa ve haç figürleriyle kaya kiliselerine dönüşmüş yapılar kentin Hıristiyanlık macerasını anlatıyordu. Fakat Dara pek çok dine farklı zamanlarda ev sahipliği yapmıştı. Din çeşitliliği, beraberinde çatışmaları getirmişti. Bu durum da bugün farklı dinlere ait simgeleri bir arada görmemizin sebeplerinden biri olarak görünüyor.

Mezopotamyanın Efesi olarak nitelenen Dara kentinin parçaları şu an varolan köyün inşasında kullanılmıştı. Ve bu yüzden kent hakkında net verilere ulaşmayı güçleştiriyordu.[2]

Darada Bulunan Antik Çağa Ait Mozaikler
Darada Bulunan Antik Çağa Ait Mozaikler

Geçen yıl başlayan kazı çalışmalarında tarihe ışık tutacak şemsiye motifli mozaik ile hayvan figürlerinin bulunduğu belirtildi. Kış mevsimi nedeniyle ertelenen çalışmaların bu ay yeniden başlayacağı açıklandı. Mardinde ortaya çıkan antik mozaiklerin Gaziantepteki Zeugma mozaikleri ile benzerlik taşıdığı kaydedildi.

Mardin Valiliği, Dara ören yerinde Prof. Dr. Metin Ahunbay ve ekibi tarafından 1986 yılında başlatılan kazılarla toprak altında kalan tarihi dokunun gün yüzüne çıkartılmasına desteğini sürdürüyor.

Valiliğin hazırladığı rapor doğrultusunda bu ay başlayacak kazı çalışmalarına Kültür ve Turizm Bakanlığı da destek veriyor. Geçtiğimiz aylarda Mardini ziyaret eden Kültür ve Turizm Bakanı Ertuğrul Günay, Darada ortaya çıkan tarihi hazinenin gün ışığına çıkartılması için gereken maddi desteğin sağlanacağını açıklamıştı.

Bugüne kadar, halk arasında zindan olarak bilinen 40 metre deriliğindeki mekân temizlendi. Açık hava tiyatrosu ve kaya evlerin bulunduğu alanlarda gerçekleştirilen kazılarda ise Babil ve Pers İmparatorluğuna ait askeri garnizon şehrinin erzak ve silah depoları ile kaya mezarlar gün yüzüne çıkarıldı. Ayrıca şehrin yerleşim alanı olan ve toprak altında kalan kayalara oyulmuş tarihi evler ve mezarlar bulundu.

Mardin Valisi Mehmet Kılıçlar, Dara harabelerindeki diğer tarihi mozaiklerin ortaya çıkartılması için gerekli bütün girişimleri yaptıklarını belirterek, Mardinde ikinci bir Zeugmanın ortaya çıktığını söyledi.

Kılıçlar, Romalılar tarafından askeri garnizon şehri olarak kullanılan Daranın, mevcut tarihi kalıntılara ve su sarnıçlarına bakıldığında 100 binin üzerinde bir nüfusa sahip olduğu ortaya çıkmaktadır. Dara, kazılar tamamlandıktan sonra Güneydoğu Anadolu Bölgesinin Aspendosu olacak. diye konuştu.

1986 yılından beri kazı çalışmalarını sürdüren Prof. Dr. Metin Ahunbay, ödeneklerin yetersiz olduğunu belirterek, Bu yıla kadar ödeneklerimiz oldukça kısıtlı ve azdı. Kazılarımızı istediğimiz şekilde yapamıyorduk. Bu yıl valinin desteklerini gördük. Geçtiğimiz yıl kazıda sezon çalışması olarak amacımıza ulaştık. Dara 1,5 kilometrekarelik alan üzerinde kurulu. Etrafında kazı yapılması gereken alanlar var. Kazı uzun yıllar alacak. Bu yıl önemli mozaikler bulduk. Çalışmalarımız çok yönlü ve geniş alanı kapsayacak şekilde devam edecek. şeklinde konuştu. [5]

Dara Harabeleri, Mardin.

Kazılar, Yeniden Başlıyor

Mardinde bulunan 10 bin yıllık Dara Harabelerinde geçtiğimiz yıl gün ışığına çıkartılan antik çağa ait tarihi mozaiklerin kazı çalışması yeniden başlıyor.
Geçtiğimiz yıl yapılan kazı çalışmalarında M.S.600. yüzyıla ait olduğu tahmin edilen şemsiye motifli mozaik ve çeşitli hayvan figürlü mozaikler ortaya çıkarılmıştı.

Kış mevsimi nedeniyle mozaiklerin üzeri toprakla kapatılmasının ardından tarihi hazinenin gün ışığına çıkartılması için mayıs ayında kazı çalışmaları yeniden başlıyor. Mardinde ortaya çıkan antik mozaiklerin Gaziantepte ortaya çıkan Zeugma mozaiklerine benzediği belirtildi.

Merkeze Bağlı Dara Ören yerinde, Prof. Dr. Metin Ahunbay ve ekibi tarafından 1986 yılında başlatılan kazılarla toprak altında kalan tarihi dokunun gün yüzüne çıkartılması için Mardin Valiliği harekete geçti. Valiliğin hazırlamış olduğu rapor doğrultusunda mayıs ayında başlayacak kazı çalışmalarına Kültür ve Turizm Bakanlığı da destek verecek. Kültür ve Turizm Bakanı Ertuğrul Günay, Darada ortaya çıkan tarihi hazinenin gün ışığına çıkartılması için gereken maddi destek sözü vermişti. Kültür Bakanlığından ve İstanbul Üniversitesinden önümüzdeki günlerde çok sayıda arkeolog ve kazı ekibi Mardine gelecek.

Dara harabelerinde bulunan ve halk arasında zindan olarak bilinen 40 metre deriliğindeki mekân temizlendi, açık hava tiyatrosu ve kaya evlerin bulunduğu alanlarda gerçekleştirilen kazılarda ise Babil ve Pers imparatorluğuna ait askeri garnizon şehrinin erzak ve silah depoları ile kaya mezarlar gün yüzüne çıkartıldı. Ayrıca şehrin yerleşim alanı olan toprak altında kalan kayalara oyulmuş tarihi evler gün yüzüne çıkarılıyor. Kazı çalışmalarında çok sayıda kayalıklara oyulmuş mezarlar bulundu.

Mardin Valisi Hasan Duruer, geçtiğimiz yıl Dara harabelerinde ortaya çıkan tarihi mozaiklerin ortaya çıkartılması için gerekli bütün girişimleri yaptıklarını belirterek, Mardinde ikinci Zeugma antik mozaikleri ortaya çıkarmak için Kültür Bakanlığı ile işbirliği yaptıklarını söyledi.

Romalılar tarafından askeri garnizon şehri olarak kullanılan Daranın, mevcut tarihi kalıntılara ve su sarnıçlarına bakıldığında 100 binin üzerinde bir nüfusa sahip olduğunu gösterdiğini ifade eden Duruer, Daranın Güneydoğu Anadolu Bölgesinin Aspendosu olacaktır. Dara ören yerinde 1986 yılından beri Prof. Dr. Metin Ahunbay ve ekibi tarafından ören yerinde kazılar yapılıyor. Her gün yeni bir tarihi doku gün yüzüne çıkarılıyor. Kazıların akademik boyutunu Ahunbay hocamız daha iyi bilir. Gözlemlediğimiz kadarıyla her gün yeni yeni tarihi değerler ortaya çıkarılıyor. Biz ortaya çıkan bu tarihi değerleri turizme kazandırmak, iyi bir tanıtımla turistleri buralara çekmek istiyoruz. Tarihe ve tarihi yapılara ilgi duyan herkesin Darayı görmesi gerektiğine inanıyorum. Mardinin neresini kazarsanız kazın ortaya tarih çıkıyor. Kazı ekibine İl Özel İdaresi imkânlarıyla katkı sağladık, Bu tarihi değerlerin bir an önce ortaya çıkarılmasını istiyoruz. diye konuştu.

Daranın saklı hazinesini ortaya çıkarmak için Kültür ve Turizm Bakanlığının desteklerinde aldıklarını ifade eden Duruer, Önümüzdeki günlerde kazı çalışması için İstanbul Teknik Üniversitesi ve Kültür Bakanlığından çok sayıda arkeolog buraya gelip tarihi gün ışığına çıkarmak için çalışma başlatacak. Gerekli alt yapı hazırlıkları ardından yaz boyunca yeraltında saklı tarihi mozaik hazinelerine ortaya çıkartacağız. Şu anda Dara köyünü bu tarihi hazinenin üzerinden taşımak için çalışıyoruz. Dara köyünde ikamet eden vatandaşların mevcut yapılara ek inşaat yapmalarını yasakladık. Dara ören yerinde tarihi mekânlarda ikamet eden vatandaşlar için yeni bir yerleşim alanı belirlediklerini 700 dönüm alan arazinin altyapısını yaparak vatandaşlara parsel parsel dağıtacağız. şeklinde konuştu.

1986 yılından beri kazı çalışmalarını sürdürdüklerini söyleyen Mardin Kültür ve Turizm Müdürü Davut Beliktay ise Darada saklı buluna kenti ortaya çıkarmak için mücadele ediyoruz. Geçtiğimiz yıl kazıda sezon çalışması olarak amacımıza ulaştık. Dara 1,5 km karelik alan üzerinde kurulmuş. Etrafında kazı yapılması gereken alanlar var. Kazı uzun yıllar alacak. Son olarak 600. yüzyıla ait olduğunu tahmin ettiğimiz süslü bir mozaik bulduk. Bu yılki kazı çok yönlü ve geniş alanı kapsayacak şekilde yapılacaktır. ifadesini kullandı.[7]

Gönül Dara düşmedikçe bu gizemli şehri anlaması çok zor.[2]

Kaynaklar

[1] www.fokurfokur.com/t/dara+harabeleri
[2] http://www.forumbt.net/f300/dara-har...i-mardin-2751/
[3] Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Mardin Valiliği, http://www.mardin.gov.tr/turkce/turi...harabeler.asp
[4] Batman Postası, http://www.batmanpostasigazetesi.com...id=7504″
[5] http://www.e-mardin.com/tanitim-habe...r-bulundu.html
[6] sozluk.sourtimes.org/show.asp?t=dara+harabeleri
[7] http://www.timeturk.com/dara-harabel...71-haberi.html

Bu yazıyı beğendiysen, arkadaşlarınla paylaşabilirsin.

Bu sayfa hakkındaki yorumlar:
Yorumu gönderen: Zeki, 20.05.2014 13:17:26:
19/05/2014 tarihinde gezme fırsatı buldum.Ağzım bir karış açık kaldı diyebilirim.Ancak hiç bir şeyin kıymetini bilmediğimiz için yakında üzerine ya toprak döker yada yol yaparız.
Yorumu gönderen: murat kaya, 28.11.2010 21:41:48:
ben orda doğup büyüyen biriyim ve ne yazıkki hiç önem verilmiyem bir yer şimdi dara selçuk gibi bodrum gibi türizime açılmalıydı ziyaretçi akınına uğramalıydı değerli işadamlarımızdan daraya yatırımlarını bekliyoruzz
Yorumu gönderen: ŞERHAT, 26.09.2010 09:49:39:
SAYIN PROFESÖR. METİN AHUBAYA SÖLÜYOM siz bir profesör olarak tarhi yanlış anlıyorsunuz daha tarihi anlatmayı bile beceremediniz darayı kuran kişinin ismi daraxis değil. asıl ismi romanın kurucusu daryus diyebilirsin ve dara adını daryus tan alıyor. dara eski uygarlıkların devamlı alış veriş sehri medeniyetlerin zenginliklerin ve altın bankası dedikleri bir şehirdir. bu gün baktımızda daha kazı işleri yeni yapılıyor öle bir yapı öle bir antik kent olarak şimde değilde 30 sene önceden zenginliklerin ortaya çıkması gerekiyordu. ve bu dara kentine bağlı eski uygarlıkların kurduğu köyler vardır. daradan yer altından harababa,nevala sisbane,denilen yeni adıyla(stilil)ve harp askeri olarak hebis adını yer almıştır. daraya bağlı sisban ovasında büyük tarihi yerler ortaya çıkmaktadır. sisbab ovasıda zamanın da yüksek tepeleri kulanarak yerleserek onları harp kendilerini savunacak sekilde kaleler kurulmuştur. harababab ise bu günkü nufusu 700 kişi olarak bilininen harabab eski tarihte 10000 kişi yaşandığı ortaya çıktı eski mezarlıklar ve ver mağaralar olarak bilinmektedir. ve daraya 1 kilometlre yakın ambar köyü diye bilinen yerlesim alanı günümüzde söz etiklerine göre orası daranın halkının ambarı olarak kulanılıyordu. eğer daranın zenginlikleri ortaya çıksa ve bunu avrupa ülkeleri komşu ülkeler bile duysa büyük bi savaş ortaya çıkabilir. neden? diye sorarsanız çünkü dara mezopotamyanın kalbi ve o kalp durursa mezopotamyanın değeri kalmaz sadece dara değil dayru zehferan harababa hasankeyf sisban ovası bunların hepside roma imparatorluğunda zamn zaman yer almıştır. bu gün günde 100 ziyaretçi değil 1000 kişi tarafından ziyaret edilmesi gerekirdi ve siz bir uzman olarak yaptığınız iş çok yanlış bu gidişle 50 sene sonra daranın kayıp sehir denildiği manzarayı ortaya çıkartamazsınız. ve biz buranın yerlisi olarak gereken bakım önem ve önlemlerin alınması isitiyoruz mezopotamyanın daryusu(darasix) eserini koruyn lütfen siz devlet admalrı gibi malı gördünüzmü gözünüz açılmasın tarihimiz koruyalım ihanet etmiyelim

Kaynak; http://www.gizligercekler.com/dara-h...saybin-mardin/

----------

